# Periphery playing George Mason University this saturday!!



## bulb (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys here are the show details!

October, 20 2007 at GMU Johnson Center
4400 University Dr, Fairfax, Virginia 22030
Cost : $5

It's for the VH1 Save The Music Foundation

we go on at 10pm, be there! oh yeah we will also finally have shirts!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2007)

bulb said:


> Hey guys here are the show details!
> 
> October, 20 2007 at GMU Johnson Center
> 4400 University Dr, Fairfax, Virginia 22030
> ...



Hmmmm the Thorn Gathering is from 12-5pm (or 7 I heard ) but if I get back from Baltimore in time GMU is only like 15 minutes from my apartment! I'll buy a shirt if I'm there too... you need to make me a disc with a bunch of your songs so I can put them on my iPod already!


----------



## Xarn (Oct 16, 2007)

It's shows like this that makes me wish I lived in the states :-(


----------



## Krunch (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2007)

Xarn said:


> It's shows like this that makes me wish I lived in the states :-(



It's shows like this that make me wish I lived in NOVA again.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rick said:


> It's shows like this that make me wish I lived in NOVA again.



Come visit dude!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 16, 2007)

It's shows like this that are hard for me to make since I have a gig that afternoon.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 16, 2007)

Gaaaaaah. I'm going to be at a birthday party.

Maybe I'll leave early to come see you guys.

Edit: How long are you guys going to be on for?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 17, 2007)

so, not only am i in boston that day, but i'm also working for 14 hours that day....plus there are like 3 shows in this area i'd probably go to one of if i wasn't working.....damn


----------



## bulb (Oct 20, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Gaaaaaah. I'm going to be at a birthday party.
> 
> Maybe I'll leave early to come see you guys.
> 
> Edit: How long are you guys going to be on for?



we have a good 40 minutes, so we are gonna be playing a full set, there is a good chance we will play a section from insomnia today as well!!
we go on at 10pm so come by!
and buy shirts also!!
10 for 1 15 for 2!! can you do any less?!

ill see you guys there, dont be strangers, my mom says i need to make friends!!
bring the bday party people also yayyayyayay!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave and I will be there!


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 21, 2007)

I was my friend's ride from the party, so I couldn't make it.

I want to get one of your shirts though. Can they be ordered online?


----------



## Ojinomoto (Oct 21, 2007)

Come back and tell us how it went; for the fans who live oh so far away.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 21, 2007)

I wish I lived in the US too.... 


I KNOW! WORLD TOUR!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 21, 2007)

Maximum Bulboisty was had by all. Dave and I arrive as Periphery was setting up, and they put on a good, high-energy set. The three guitar thing definitely works for them, their drummer is a MONSTER, and Bulb's Carvin 7 even made an appearance.

We hung out and talked gear for at least an hour after their set. Great guys, great band, and we're DEFINITELY doing a gear get-together with a mammoth picstory attached...

Oh, and I really like the tone of the Engl Invader. I like it better than the SE, in fact.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 21, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I was my friend's ride from the party, so I couldn't make it.
> 
> I want to get one of your shirts though. Can they be ordered online?



Dammit, I got so involved in chatting that I forgot to buy one, too...


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah it was awesome that you guys came out!! we got so involved with the gear discussion that i forgot to GIVE you shirts haha!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 21, 2007)

I got stuck at the Thorn event longer than I thought because my ride didn't leave until later.  Then we got stuck in that stupid Maryland football game traffic... ridiuclous I tell ya! I'll be at the Jaxx show though.


----------



## noodles (Oct 21, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Maximum Bulboisty was had by all. Dave and I arrive as Periphery was setting up, and they put on a good, high-energy set. The three guitar thing definitely works for them, their drummer is a MONSTER, and Bulb's Carvin 7 even made an appearance.



Agreed. I had my doubts when I saw three guitars, but most of the time they were playing three different things. It really fleshed stuff out nicely. Bulb's lead boost was absolutely massive! It was really the only way to get over everything else that was going on.

How the hell did that guy do all that with just two toms? Damn.



> Oh, and I really like the tone of the Engl Invader. I like it better than the SE, in fact.



It was a smokin' amp. Perfect blend of Mesa midrange growl and Engl djent. That Orange cab sounded really, really good, too, and I don't even like V30s.


----------



## noodles (Oct 21, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Dammit, I got so involved in chatting that I forgot to buy one, too...



Fuck, they did have shirts. Fuck.


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2007)

ill give you guys shirts for freeeeehhheheheh when we have our little get together! if thats not incentive enough then i am in trouble since i dont have punch and/or pie!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 21, 2007)

I like shirts.  It would be fun, hopefully we can get something scheduled with everyone in the near future.


----------



## Krunch (Oct 22, 2007)

I gots me a shirt. I'm happy to contribute to the band's finances. I enjoyed the set.


----------



## bulb (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for comin out man!! its not so much finances as it is marketing, we need you to be one of our walking billboards haha!


----------



## Krunch (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Oct 22, 2007)

Krunch said:


> I gots me a shirt. I'm happy to contribute to the band's finances. I enjoyed the set.



Good seeing you. Perhaps I'll see you on the 30th at Jaxx, as well?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 22, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Good seeing you. Perhaps I'll see you on the 30th at Jaxx, as well?



You'll see me if you want to, I'll be there.


----------



## Krunch (Oct 22, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Good seeing you. Perhaps I'll see you on the 30th at Jaxx, as well?



Yes indeed.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Oct 22, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The three guitar thing definitely works for them,


 
...seriously..?  I couldn't handle that, too much ego to stuff in one band.
But seriously, why? do yall need THAT much djentness? (Well, thats a stupid question.  )


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 22, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> ...seriously..?  I couldn't handle that, too much ego to stuff in one band.
> But seriously, why? do yall need THAT much djentness? (Well, thats a stupid question.  )



Actually, the point is that they don't - they're all doing different textures within the songs. I was pleasantly surprised by how well it worked, especially in the shitty room they were in. :ack:


----------



## Omnitopia (Oct 23, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> ...seriously..?  I couldn't handle that, too much ego to stuff in one band.
> But seriously, why? do yall need THAT much djentness? (Well, thats a stupid question.  )



Because Bulb isn't very good and Alex and myself are there to cover his mistakes. ahaha

But seriously when it comes to band stuff we try our best to put our egos aside and work together extremely well, before you knock it come out to a show and see whats up.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh trust me, I'm NOT knockin it because the shit I've heard KICKS ASS!!! I just didn't know it takes three of y'all to do it.


----------



## noodles (Oct 23, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, the point is that they don't - they're all doing different textures within the songs. I was pleasantly surprised by how well it worked, especially in the shitty room they were in. :ack:



God was that room fucking horrible. All that wood flooring and high ceilings. 

For the guys who weren't there, the three guitarists go for three absolutely different tones. A Mesa Triple Rec, an Engl Powerball, and a Engl Invader mix together surprisingly well, filling in different holes in the sonic spectrum.


----------

